# Alltrax Controller PRO ?



## MBEV (Sep 28, 2008)

The software supplied from Alltrax (Controller PRO for my AXE) indicates that real time monitoring is possible but after playing with the software it appears that logging to a file is actually what is meant…..Am I missing something?? How's it done???

Cheers

Bruce

Ok, played around a bit more and you can display real time data in the monitor screen but you need to have the controller powered up prior to starting the software and while you are displaying data. This is a pain as every time the foot pedal is released you lose the connection to the controller and the software reports the no controller found message. Not sure if there is a work around will check with Alltrax.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like you will have to bypass the switch on your pot while you are monitoring. Then the controller will stay powered up.

Keith


----------



## MBEV (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Idea....

Assuming it was a "key" style switch or something that couldn't inadvertently be left on, that would do the trick. Only problem I see is that damage to the controller could occur if you tried to change any of the other setting via the software on the fly. Might ask Alltrax about any issues in doing this. 

Thanks again

Bruce


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

I have an Alltrax 48V 400Amp controller that I change settings on the fly. I have a PIC micro controller talk to the controller: output amps, voltage, temp, errors,etc on a LCD display, and I can adjust the max output current of the controller while driving. I love the Altrax controller. I wish they made a 144v controller.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Camaro said:


> I have an Alltrax 48V 400Amp controller that I change settings on the fly. I have a PIC micro controller talk to the controller: output amps, voltage, temp, errors,etc on a LCD display, and I can adjust the max output current of the controller while driving. I love the Altrax controller. I wish they made a 144v controller.


Camaro,

Could I bother you for more information on the how, why and what of your real time monitoring system for the Alltrax. 

I'm in process of a build on two different electric pulling tractors (garden tractor sized to start). A converted stock Cub Cadet, with 48 volts 6.7 inch high low pump motor, and a scratch built hot rod type with 72 volt D&D ES16 A. I'm using Alltrax 7245 controllers in both. 

I'm trying to start a new class of pullers to help get people interested in electric utility vehicles. Since this appears to be a "new thing" there isn't a lot of data out there. 

I knew about the Alltrax data logging options and and figured there would be a method of real time monitoring but haven't reached the point where I can start with real hardware. Your setup could give me a real jump start.

Since this is pretty much "On Thread" I don't think Bruce would mind if you passs this info on.

For myself, to this point I have reliable RPM signals and have developed a Motor Runaway stopper and have a good start on a motor stall out shut down that I want to log information on also. What you describe sounds just like what I envision.

I too regret the lack of a higher voltage Alltrax. They seem to have a rock steady product line, much like other "Brand Names" but you never seem to see much crosstalk. Not much "It Broke" at all.

Plus the added *intuitive datalogging and parameter adjustibility* make these controllers one of the best kept secrets out there

Hope to hear from you,


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

Well... to be honest I have been planning on starting a business selling my Alltrax controller interface unit. That's the best name I have come up with so far. I think this would be a good product, since it would eliminate the need for people to buy a separate current and voltage meters for ev's. Plus you get all the benefits the controller, like changing setting. I plan on selling them for around $200. 
 I realize this might not be of help to you, but I want to be upfront.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Camaro said:


> Well... to be honest I have been planning on starting a business selling my Alltrax controller interface unit. That's the best name I have come up with so far. I think this would be a good product, since it would eliminate the need for people to buy a separate current and voltage meters for ev's. Plus you get all the benefits the controller, like changing setting. I plan on selling them for around $200.
> I realize this might not be of help to you, but I want to be upfront.


Camaro,

Thats fine, we are all entitled to the fruits of our labor and creativity.

When yours gets to market, I'll look it over and compare it with the one my brother and I have been discussing and will build. 

As I mentioned I was just looking for a jumpstart. If you had known suitable component lists, it would just save us some research.

He's the EE test equipment designer, I'm just the mechanical grunt. The way he describes it, for realtime monitoring, it's pretty much inexpensive off the shelf hardware, some cableing and and any one of a number of freeware virtual instrument packages installed to a laptop. 

Once we get it going, if your interested, I'll send you the particulars of our set up.

Now your "on the fly" paramemeter adjustibility is probably custom programing, we never looked at doing it. I really don't need the "on the fly" adjustibility because a pull lasts about 15 seconds and your hands are already pretty full. Any parameter changes would have to be done between hooks.

It also sounds like you are using a custom single purpose LED display and a keypad, We had planned to go with a small portible computer that we can switch between the two tractors. That way we can watch a movie or listen to music between hooks.

The on the fly adjustibility would be interesting to play with for a while though.

You have a good one


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm glad that you understand. I can tell you that all you need is a simple micro controller that has a uart and a RS232 chip. That will talk to the Alltrax, then as you said I do have an LCD to display all the data. Here's a picture of my prototype. I've used it on my motorcycle as the current and the voltage monitor.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Camaro said:


> I'm glad that you understand. I can tell you that all you need is a simple micro controller that has a uart and a RS232 chip. That will talk to the Alltrax, then as you said I do have an LCD to display all the data. Here's a picture of my prototype. I've used it on my motorcycle as the current and the voltage monitor.


Camaro,

I'll not pretend I understand all of what your talking about (I hate accryonyms), Thats what little brothers with EEs are for . Those are some of the component names he used though.

That being said, your unit looks nice, compact and professional looking. I would be interested in seeing the interface, I assume it is menu driven and didgital. I hope your display allows more then one value displayed at the same time (volts and amps displayred together for example is more informative then each shown one at a time).

Sorry, preaching to the converted here.

The reason I want to go with a laptop interface is the possible virtual instrument displays (I've seen some of the setups my brother has done with some profession software. . .WOW . . .). 

With some packages I guess it is possible to pretty much display the same information many different ways. For my situations, analog is more intuitive when you have your hands full, I.E. a sweepneedle tachometer is easier to grasp then a numerical display when you are trying to control a few tons of weight, on a slippery dirt track, while sliding sideways at 25 MPH . 

For driving down the street and for intigration into a existing vehicle . . . Yours unit looks much better. One important thing though, being in the business of writing documentation and manuals, I can tell you that the paperwork can be more important then the product. 

A thought, you might approach some of the resellers like D&D motors who pretty much only recommenrd Alltrax, let them move a few packages, You might make up in volume what you loose in discounting to them.

When you put your unit on the market, and if you have the time, PM me.

<edit>
*Almost forgot . . . If you do sell these units, BIG DISCLAIMER on the on the fly change function. Sure as sunrise, someone will sue because they ran into a wall while changing something. SEE A LAWYER and incorperate.*
<end edit>

Best of luck,


----------



## fisherangel7 (Mar 30, 2009)

*HELP - AXE Alltrax Controller 7245 ?*

QUESTIONS: 
1. What is minimum key voltage on 7245.
2. Is main circuit completely isolated from the control votage side?
3. What is min / max voltage to motor?
4. Does it have a mechanical complete bypass when throttle is fully depressed? (some have this feature because it reduces heat losses).
5. Does it default to 5k -0 ohm throttle pot or does it have to be sw configured. 
THANKS !!


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: HELP - AXE Alltrax Controller 7245 ?*



Jimdear2 said:


> Camaro,
> 
> I'll not pretend I understand all of what your talking about (I hate accryonyms), Thats what little brothers with EEs are for . Those are some of the component names he used though.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I didn't notice you posted a reply.
 Thanks for the advice; I do plan on having an LLC and a BIG disclaimer for every unit.
 I've been busy will school and all so the controller programmer is on the back furnace, but to answer your question, yes you can monitor multiple values at once, voltage/current, Throttle Pos/error flags, ect. It's menu driven as well. I'll try to post a picture of the menu to get yours and others feedback.




fisherangel7 said:


> QUESTIONS:
> 1. What is minimum key voltage on 7245.
> 2. Is main circuit completely isolated from the control votage side?
> 3. What is min / max voltage to motor?
> ...



1. I've power the key with as little as 5 volts and it worked fine.
2. That I don't know, but I don't see how it could since you do not need a separate 12v power supply to power the unit.
3. I don't know.
4. I don't believe it does. Usually you can here the bypass click in at full throttle, but mine doesn't.
5. I believe the default is 0-5k, but it's programmable in software.

Hope that helps


----------



## fisherangel7 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks.. that answer on the 5 volts is a good one (But just to check: we are talking about the 72 volt altrax right? )thanks . 

Also I wonder if there were a way to do an external bypass based on throttle pedal position? (use extra solenoid and brake pedal type of switch on the throttle pot pedal)> what do you think? Guess the first concern would be: does it damage the alltrax if the main power is abruptly dropped to zero when the bypass cliks in (and vice versa .. to full power from zero when it cliks off ).


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

fisherangel7 said:


> Thanks.. that answer on the 5 volts is a good one (But just to check: we are talking about the 72 volt altrax right? )thanks .
> 
> Also I wonder if there were a way to do an external bypass based on throttle pedal position? (use extra solenoid and brake pedal type of switch on the throttle pot pedal)> what do you think? Guess the first concern would be: does it damage the alltrax if the main power is abruptly dropped to zero when the bypass cliks in (and vice versa .. to full power from zero when it cliks off ).


Yes we are talking about the 72 volt controller, and I don't think you will hurt the controller, but the controller might have a hard time once you switch back to it. It will most likely give you errors. Also without current limiting you might kill your batteries. Are you looking to make a turbo button or some thing?

On second thought, I have an emergency disconnect on my bike that I've pulled while driving 30mph and then put back in. This is in effect what you would be doing and it worked fine for me.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

*fisherangel7* try not to hijack threads... or crosspost.... you already posted this in your own thread, and kind of threw this topic on a tangent from the original post.... the PRO software.


----------

